# wilson grunt call



## 12pointbowhunt (Jan 22, 2009)

here are the pics.


----------



## 12pointbowhunt (Jan 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 12pointbowhunt (Jan 22, 2009)

ttt check out his web page and lets go hunting.pa bow season is right around the corner!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 12pointbowhunt (Jan 22, 2009)

has anyone checked these awesome calls out? let me know what ya think


----------



## 12pointbowhunt (Jan 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 12pointbowhunt (Jan 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## crawdad (Jul 21, 2008)

I heard the JOE Wilson call the other day. It sounded like someone yelling "You Lie". It was not a social call, though.


----------

